

An approachable book on algorithms - ziadbc
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms.html

======
tptacek
This is not very approachable.

I highly, highly recommend Skiena: <http://www.algorist.com/>

Skiena has much, much more content on the motivation behind algorithms and
algorithm selection than other algorithm books. It also dives headfirst into
graph traversal, which "Algorithms-in-C"-type books tend to leave for the end
of the book.

Other decent algorithms books are CLR (<http://j.mp/91SqgE>), which looks
pretty on my shelf but I never use, and Knuth, which I find works better as
literature than as a reference, but highly recommend anyways. Avoid Sedgewick.

